# A Muse swatchs



## bebs (Jul 15, 2006)

all of these were taken in sunlight, no flash. I think I labed all of them right

including a picture of all my msf's and they are labeled so you all can compare it to the new one


----------



## bebs (Jul 15, 2006)

these are swatchs of the 3 duos that I have, there is no base under any of them they are not wet, and no flash was used


----------



## bebs (Jul 15, 2006)

I was asked to do a few more swatchs of shimpage and shooting star
next to eachother, and blended one into the other.. so here they are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in the blended photos it goes shimpagne on the right and over to shooting star.

again these are taken in the sunlight, with no flash no base


----------

